# Bridgeport Series II



## Charley Davidson (Apr 12, 2012)

Anybody got the dope on these? A little more than I wanted to spend but it's only an hour away


----------



## nctoxic (Apr 13, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Anybody got the dope on these? A little more than I wanted to spend but it's only an hour away



Only dope I've got is that my community college machine shop had 5 or 6 of them and I fell in love with 'em!


They are too big for me to consider, but I wish I had enough room for one. 


Tim,,,


----------

